# Best affordable all meat canned dog food



## Jennet (Jan 4, 2011)

I want to add some all meat canned food to my 2 dogs kibble. What is a good affordable one with all meat and no fillers? Thanks.


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

i use B.G., Instinct (Natures Variety), 100% ground beef (human food),
(canned no salt added) Salmon, Mackerel, Sardines. when it comes to the dog can food i use others . B.G. and Instinct are the ones i have on hand.
i also feed my dog cooked boneless and skinless chicken breast, raw
chicken backs, kibble, some table scraps (no seasoning).


----------



## cast71 (Sep 16, 2010)

By Nature Natural 95% Meat Chicken Formula Canned Dog Food

By Nature Natural 95% Meat Beef Formula Canned Dog Food

By Nature Natural 95% Meat Turkey and Bacon Formula Canned Dog Food

By Nature Natural 95% Meat Beef, Chicken and Liver Formula Canned Dog Food


----------



## werecatrising (Oct 15, 2010)

Evanger's All Meat Natural 100% Cooked Chicken Formula


----------



## Serendipity (Aug 13, 2010)

I second By Nature. Their 95% meat canned foods are the cheapest out of all of them, and there's only meat, guar/cassia gum and carageenan for binding purposes, and added vitamins/minerals.


----------



## cast71 (Sep 16, 2010)

I've never used Evanger's All Meat Natural 100% Cooked Chicken Formula, but it looks decent and the price is very good:biggrin:


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

When Aspen was on kibble, I would use Evangers cooked chicken and also the beef grain free as the topper. The ingredients are just the protein source and water.


----------



## channeledbymodem (Dec 25, 2008)

cast71 said:


> I've never used Evanger's All Meat Natural 100% Cooked Chicken Formula, but it looks decent and the price is very good:biggrin:


Note that Evanger's 100% meat products are not "complete," which means they are not calcium supplemented. That's ok with most kibbles which have an excess of calcium. You can probably feed 25% of the diet with these foods along with kibble without creating a deficiency.

But it might just be easier to feed Before Grain, which is "100% complete."


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

I don't know what you mean by a good price or ?? But I am now using both By Natural and Whole Earth farms. Both are 1.39 a can, where I live and you can get W.E.F's at (ugh) Petco. What I also do is buy cheap roast's at Costco business center and cut the best slices for me then cut the rest up freeze it in small snack bags and give that to him. He thinks he is getting a big time treat.


----------



## baggie (Jun 2, 2010)

I too am a big Evanger's fan. I order online but their 100% classic meats are around $1 a 13 oz. can. I also like By Nature and use their 100% organic foods. You can find them on sale occasionally at <$1.50 a 13 oz. can. 

Note: I mix all of these with kibble.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

Are all of these all meat, or 95% meat cans, as gross and watery as Before Grain? Before Grain just seems FULL of water... it's pretty disgusting. I've just been buying canned foods that are complete and balanced and I just put a tiny bit into Jackson's kibble and mix it around. But I'd like to try out By Nature cans as long as they're not as watery as BG.


----------



## PUNKem733 (Jun 12, 2009)

cast71 said:


> I've never used Evanger's All Meat Natural 100% Cooked Chicken Formula, but it looks decent and the price is very good:biggrin:


Evangers makes just about the best canned foods IMO.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

whole earth farms is pretty affordable and its grain free.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Why not cook your own meat? Cheaper and super easy.. can make a big batch on the stove or in the oven and freeze.


----------



## Foxy (Jan 21, 2010)

Wellness 95% varieties...used for supplemental feeding, add to kibble, as they are not a complete meal. 
Chicken, beef, lamb, turkey and salmon flavors available for about $2/can.


----------

